# DSL Bestellung dauert ewig



## SMoeller (29. August 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe meine erste DSL Bestellung vor fast einem Jahr aufgegeben, es wurde uns damals mitgeteilt, dass es bis 2000kb/s möglich ist. Daraufhin hat man es angeblich freigeschaltet, aber es kam nie ein Router oder in Splitter und ich habe mich schon mehrmals erkundigt (telefonisch un schriftlich) warum kein Router oder Splitter kommt und man hat mir immer versichert, dass man sich um das Problem kümmern würde. Allerdings habe ich nie einen Brief oder einen Anruf oder die benötigten Teile bekommen. 
Auch als ich selber über das Internet abgefragt habe, ob dsl an unserem Anschluss zur Verfügung steht, stand da, dass es bis 2000kb/s geht. 
Wenn ich nun DSL neu bestelle, wird die Bestellung storniert, weil die Erste noch läuft.
Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach unternehmen?


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Drei einfache Schritte: Stornieren, Geld zurückverlangen, Anbieter wechseln


----------

